# quando smettono di far male i ricordi?



## Circe (8 Maggio 2014)

chissà....a volte penso a quanto parlavo qui, a quanto chiedevo aiuto. Ed ora? non parlo piu' con nessuno. Ce l'ho dentro quello che sento. E cerco di sorridere al nuovo...perchè il vecchio non deve avvelenarmi il resto della vita. Un saluto a tutti. :forza:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2014)

ciao Circetta, ogni tanto passa anche per farti due risate, però, ti fanno bene.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2014)

ciao circe, un abbraccio


----------



## gas (8 Maggio 2014)

se passi da queste parti, ci fai piacere


----------



## Fantastica (8 Maggio 2014)

Sì sì, Circetta, c'è sempre da ridere qui


----------



## Ultimo (8 Maggio 2014)

Ciao circiuzza :bacio:


----------



## disincantata (11 Maggio 2014)

Fanno meno male invecchiando.

Si perde un po' la memoria.

Almeno spero serva a quello.

E mandando aff  chi ce  li ha procurati,  quando non lo sopportiamo ricordando.

Io spero sempre tu sia finalmente felice, con o senza di lui.


----------

